# Market Research



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Has anyone tried to deduct their Uber fare as a passenger? In my business I buy competitors products and can deduct the purchases based on market research expenses.

Just curious.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Has anyone tried to deduct their Uber fare as a passenger? In my business I buy competitors products and can deduct the purchases based on market research expenses.
> 
> Just curious.


Well there ARE Times it is deductible.

If your dropping your car off at the shop for engine work you can deduct your uber fare home and back to the shop to pick it up.


----------

